# Unique tool that I found



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am doing LATE spring cleaning in my office. I had ton of stuff that I no longer need. There are lot of computer junk that I had collected over the years. They were pretty much useless and worthless. Just came across this tool that I didn't know that I had the whole time. Anyone know what it was used for? I know crimper when I see one but not like this! Especially with the triangle shape on the top of this tool!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm going to guess it's either a wire cutter and stripper, or just a wire cutter. Never seen one like this, but that's my guess.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That was used by the N. Koreans to extract information from prisoners.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The V shaped part at the end is for making bends in wire. I have a pair of wire forming pliers with that shape. The V allows you to bend past 90 degrees so that if it wants to spring back, you can still get to 90.

I'm guessing the other holes are for stripping or cutting.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't think so, Tim. That's a Binford 3000 spangley brinnelling tool, clockwise model.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It crimps a metal sleeve possibly two sizes and the end removes them by cutting length wise.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It crimps a metal sleeve possibly two sizes and the end removes them by cutting ..


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks a lot like the one i have for crimping car battery cables.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

time warp said:


> I don't think so, Tim. That's a Binford 3000 spangley brinnelling tool, clockwise model.


LOL @ Binford

:lol_hitting:

-J.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> LOL @ Binford
> 
> :lol_hitting:
> 
> -J.


yeah that made me laugh pretty hard.

Home improvement is on youtube by the way. lol


----------

